# What holds the ink.....



## SDB777 (Jul 26, 2010)

*Kit:*

*Sedona Black Titanium Fountain Pen from Arizona Sihloutte*


*Wood*_(doesn't really matter but)_*:*

*Desert Ironwood Burl from Bad Dog Burls*


*My questions to the pro's here...*

What holds the ink cartridge against the nib?
Or does the pump/ink cartridge go in the barrel? If so, how do I get the ink cartridge that is full, on the pump/cartridge?

Yes, I've read the instruction provided, and even re-read them. But nothing indicates how these two components stay together...or how to transfer the ink if need be.



Guess you can tell this is my first fountain.....




Scott (probably feel pretty stupid when I get the answer) B


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jul 26, 2010)

Friction fit of the cartridge to the nipple on the feed. You know it's on when it pops and moves the last 1/8 inch or so at the same time. It may take a fair amount of pressure to make it go on.

The necked down end of the cartridge goes against the feed.


----------



## SDB777 (Jul 26, 2010)

hilltopper46 said:


> Friction fit of the cartridge to the nipple on the feed. You know it's on when it pops and moves the last 1/8 inch or so at the same time. It may take a fair amount of pressure to make it go on.
> 
> The necked down end of the cartridge goes against the feed.


 

Thank you.

Was hoping it was just a 'friction thing'!  Whew, thought for a moment that I screwed the pooch!!!!


Scott (don't like screwing the pooch....don't know where it's been) B


----------



## toddlajoie (Jul 26, 2010)

Got any pics??? I got some DI Burl from Bad Dogs, and it is by far my favorite wood. I've still got 3 blanks waiting for something that matters enough to me to use them on...


----------

